# Skewb PB Single 9.71



## NigelTheCuber (Mar 13, 2022)

The video

Any tips? I avg 20.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

Pb is 5.06 now


yep im necroing


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Pb is 5.06 now
> 
> 
> yep im necroing


Good, what was the 5.06 solve like? How many moves solution?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good, what was the 5.06 solve like? How many moves solution?


11 moves, 3 moves into u-perm.

but there were too many cube rotations which is why it wasn't a 3 or sth


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jun 7, 2022)

Turn as fast as you humanly can, even if your cube is absolute rubbish. I see you've learned the polish sledge, but the monsterGO isnt as good for that. I would reccommend a Yuxin Black Kirin or a GAN.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 30, 2022)

lol me rewatching this and wants to slap my old self


----------



## CornerTwisted (Dec 1, 2022)

Learn Sarah's advanced


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 1, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> Learn Sarah's advanced


I already did


----------



## Ryan Lam (Dec 1, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> The video
> 
> Any tips? I avg 20.


bro told me that it was a good idea to use a progression thread


----------

